# All Maryland reptile show Saturday march 2nd



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

All md reptile show this Saturday march 2nd in havre de grace md. I'll be vending this show with pre made vivs and dart frogs.
Frogs available:
3 azureus 7 months ootw
2 green sips 6 months ootw
1 byh 7 months ootw
2 vittatus 10 months ootw
4 western bakhuis 3 months ootw
3 reduced pattern yellow backs 2 months ootw
2 giant orange 2 months ootw
4 vanzolinis 3 months ootw
2 banded imitators 5 months ootw
3 Iquitos 3 months ootw
2 male varaderos 12 months ootw
Any questions please let me know


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will also have 5 younger byh about 2 months ootw and 2 pumilio eldorados 5 months ootw


----------

